# Has anyone tried shopify or bigcartel for web hosting?



## jdaniels68 (Jul 15, 2010)

Has anyone tried *shopify* or *bigcartel* for web hosting, and if so who would you recommend?


----------



## vil3nr0b (May 11, 2010)

Bigcartel is who I have used after realizing we didn't have the time to develop custom websites from scratch. There are a couple of companies that offer custom themes for bigcartel if you do not like the standards or don't want to do the custom CSS work. You will need to have a paypal account to accept credit card purchases through BigCartel, but your customers do not.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive  ::​


----------



## BeforePrinting (Sep 17, 2010)

Shopify is very simple to use, setup and looks beautiful. It's also a little expensive if you plan on creating more than one shop. 
Take a look at corecommerce.com for a similar product, but lower price. They don't have as many beautiful themes, but that's also just my opinion.

If you need a disgustingly simple store, just a place to put up products and collect payments, check out goodsie.com
They have the most elegant website/cart system I've ever seen. 
Currently it's free since they're still in beta, but that probably won't last long. 

Ive taken a look at BigCartel years back, but don't know much anymore, I have to assume they've updated their system since 2006ish. They used to be a paypal only cart, and i was never a fan of that.


----------



## Starlets Court (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm thinking about using Goodsie, I know someone who uses their platform and Goodsie has allowed her to make a really nice website. Goodsie is still growing so hopefully they will have all the features I'm looking for in the near future. I think that I can customize my store better with Goodsie than Big Cartel. However I do like the fact that Bigcartel has a marketplace.


----------

